# Pittsy's Official DW Auto Finesse Avalanche Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Auto Finesse Avalanche Review*

1st up i would like to say thanks to the AF team for another sample to test :thumb:

Snow Foam has become an important part of most of our wash routines and generates alot of differing opinions as to what is good....

Some foams clean really well, some produce alot of thick foam to coat the car and some smell good, i have using and trying a few different foams since getting my lance and have seen the good, bad and ugly but have yet to try AF's offering so was really excited to see this months offering.

*The Product:*

The sample supplied was a generous 250 ml bottle of Avalanche Snow Foam, the bottle had the usual well designed labelling you would expect from AF.

The actual product didn't really smell controversial just clean and the consistency when poured from the bottle was pretty thin with no real colour to it just a little milky.



Auto Finesse say:

*Avalanche snow foam, this Citrus Power infused foaming pre-wash solution is the perfect product to assist you in those winter months to loosen and remove road grime prior to contact washing, doing most of the work for you.

Avalanche was developed to fill a gap in a market, whilst many snow foams proclaim to remove dirt and grime prior to contact washing, many produce a great looking thick foam but don't really deliver in terms of cleaning power and shedding road grime from the exterior prior to washing. We wanted to turn this on its head with Avalanche and that's why we turned to what we know works and included our Citrus Power formula that has a proven track record as an effective LSP safe pre cleaner to give a snow foam those same qualities. Infused with our Citrus Power formula for extra cleaning power this foaming pre-wash solution is the perfect partner for your foam lance to assist you in those winter months to loosen and remove road grime prior to contact washing, doing most of the work for you. Developed for use in pressure washer foam lances to loosen and remove traffic film and built up road grime prior to contact washing.

Like all Auto Finesse detailing products, Avalanche snow foam pre-wash is formulated to suit the needs of professional detailers, but can be used with great success by detailing enthusiasts and first time detailers as well. Avalanche snow foam covers the car top to bottom in a snow like foam that lifts dirt away; this makes it an exciting product to use. Despite its high cleaning abilities Avalanche is a car wax safe cleaner. This makes it perfect to integrate into your regular car wash routine to make your two-bucket wash even safer.

It doesn't matter if you are a weekend enthusiast who takes pride in maintaining the family car, or a high-volume professional detailer beautifying cars and bikes worth well into six figures. Auto Finesse Avalanche snow foam pre-wash is a product that you will always look forward to using when it comes to your wash process.*

*The Method*

My Xtrail had not been washed for 2 weeks or so and was looking pretty grimy with 500 miles covered, several rainstorms and Oxfordshire country roads so this should be a good run out.

Following normal protocol the foam lance bottle was filled with an inch of Avalanche and topped up with warm water...



Now there is some debate as to weather foam should be applied to a prerinsed car or a dry car...... Now i have tried both methods and have found that when prerinsing the car that the foam doesn't stick as well to the panels and just seems to roll off therefore diminishing the cleaning power of the foam

Sooooo with that in mind a dry car it is then:thumb:



After a bit of fiddling with the mixing knob i found that all the way to - then backed off by 1/2 a turn seemed to provide a good consistancy of foam and the car quickly covered in a decent blanket of foam.

As you can see the foam was not the thickest or clingyest but was just right and coated the car well, i tried to get shot of the dirty foam rolling off the car but the car was more grimy than filthy but the foam still looked ok :thumb:



The foam was then left to dwell for 10mins whilst the wash buckets were prepared and the awkward bits were attacked with a brush.

After 10 mins you can see there was a fair amount of the foam left on the car :thumb:



The foam was then rinsed off leaving a really clean finish 



At this point i wanted to show an image of the bug splattered wing mirror but realised i had forgotten to take a before shot.... Any how it was bug splattered then following the foam treatment and rinsing it was completely clean (no agitation or extra APC/bug remover) :thumb:

All of the grot and chods were gone from the panels and it was obvious that the LSP was still intact

The car was then finished with a normal 2 bucket wash and ended up looking really clean.



*Price:*

£12.95 for 1ltr available direct from AF here: http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/avalanche-1litre

And other good retailers :thumb:

*Would I use it again?*

I think i will give it a go again after my current 5ltrs runs out as long as the price is right :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Auto Finesse Avalanche is a really effective snow foam cleaning wise, its not the foamiest foam you can buy but clings to the panels really well and after a short 10 min dwell time leaves a great, clean finish.

Price wise it seems to me to be at the more expensive end of the market but used at normal dilution rates it represents pretty good value for money.

If you are in the market for a new snow foam this comes highly recomended, it cleans, looks good on the car and doesn't smell too bad so if you like a good no fuss snow foam and like your AF products this may be the one for you :thumb:

*Oh and there was still foam on the road 2 hours later to will annoy the neighbours too :lol:
*

*Thanks for reading :wave:*


----------

